# Post deleted - How to annoy a moderator



## stressedattarget (Nov 4, 2022)

Post deleted


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 5, 2022)

You'll get a slap on the wrist if anything lol. The only way you'd get fired off a thing like this is if you had left it there and a minor used it or someone got injured or this is a constant problem.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 5, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> You'll get a slap on the wrist if anything lol. The only way you'd get fired off a thing like this is if you had left it there and a minor used it or someone got injured or this is a constant problem.


Minors can’t use the baler, the signs say so..


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 5, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Minors can’t use the baler, the signs say so..


Your assuming they can read.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 5, 2022)

You might get coached. Just try to remember in the future.


----------



## stressedattarget (Nov 5, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> Deleted


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 5, 2022)

Did you sign out the keys?


----------



## stressedattarget (Nov 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 5, 2022)

Then they can’t blame you.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 5, 2022)

stressedattarget said:


> Post deleted



Don't do this!
If you need a post deleted just message a moderator or hit the report button and we will take care of it.
I am going to delete this thread in a while but for right now I'm leaving it up as a teachable moment.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 5, 2022)

First person replying to a thread should quote the OP.  It's customary on some other forums I haunt.


----------



## NKG (Nov 5, 2022)

Next time just use the bailer and see what happens.

If you're gonna delete your thread then you get bad advice 💁‍♀️


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 5, 2022)

triple post


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 5, 2022)

(triple post)


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 5, 2022)

(triple post)


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 5, 2022)

imagine being a punk ass minor and not being able to hit the liquor store on the way home from a 12 hour OT shift


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

to the op, the search option does work here. Take a moment to breath after you post a comment. The page header will say created a new thread. Wait for everyone to answer your question.


----------

